# Campagnolo 11spd shifters - differences 2009-2013



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm about to buy a pair of 11spd Record shifters, model 2009/10. Are they identical to the current version? Or are there any significant difference? Any ipmrovements?


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Not significantly different apart from the brake lever cut-outs in the current Record 11 version. I believe the 2012-23 Chorus units are basically the same as the 2009-10 Record shifter, upgraded to ball bearings from bushings (as with 2009-10 Chorus) in the mechanism. So newer Chorus might be the better comparison to older Record.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

There's been some minor internal changes in that time. When I disassembled to clean & relube my 2009 Chorus shifters, I installed the newer design "coiling bushing" (the shift cable wraps around this), but can't say I noticed any difference.

And BTW, even the 2009 Chorus had catridge ball bearings, not bushings, for the main shaft.


----------



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom,

Where could you buy "coiling bushing" separetely?

Thanks!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

drotos.toth said:


> Tom,
> Where could you buy "coiling bushing" separetely?
> Thanks!


Bought it here:
Universal Cycles -- Campagnolo Ergopower Coiling Bushings

Campy part # EC-SR061 (left) and EC-SR060 (right)

The "SR" indicates it's a "Super Record" part, which shows many of the internals of Chorus, Record, and Super Record are identical.

A couple yrs ago, Campy stopped selling most shifter internal small parts for newer shifters ... you have to buy a new shifter body when it wears out. However, the body is actually not too exorbitantly priced, for Campy. 

Most shops and owners lacked time and/or skills to disassemble a shifter, so probably made sense from Campy's viewpoint.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

drotos.toth said:


> I'm about to buy a pair of 11spd Record shifters, model 2009/10. Are they identical to the current version? Or are there any significant difference? Any ipmrovements?


The first year of production of the new design shifters in 2009 was problematic, and fixed by a running change in late 2009.

There were problems with the shifter bodies, detent disc, and cable takeup spool, all of which were revised to improve shifting feel and eliminate a potential problem of interference between the cable end and body.

Campy revised the shifters and RD for 2011, and shifting again improved.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

OP posted a similar question on weightweenies forum. 
Looks like it's been answered. 

Campagnolo 11spd shifters - differences 2009-2013 - Weight Weenies

Happy New Year RBR members. 
Ride safe wherever you are


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

That was an excellent response from *graeme_f_k* at Velotech Cycling Ltd (Campagnolo main UK Service Centre).

He commented "_newer Chorus through Super Record RDs, which have a stronger return spring than earlier versions_"

On my late 2009 Chorus, I sometimes believed I would have preferred a slightly stronger RD spring , even though my cable runs are all conventional external. Guess I wasn't alone!


----------



## tztag (Aug 15, 2010)

The newest 2011+ shifters have noticeably more firm detents. The other change is that in the first sweep of the lever, the 2011+ will do 4 shifts versus the 3 on previous levers. After the first sweep, 2011+ does 3 just like previous. Comparing the levers, they relieved the body slightly on the 2011+ to allow the extra click, and then the cam timing must be the limiting factor since you can only get 4 clicks out of the first sweep, not the second or third. (assuming you are starting from the smallest cog.)


----------

